# Joining as a Mk1 TT 225 newcomer - Track toy



## L33byt (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to say hi as a new member.
Here is mine - To be used as a track toy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Welcome indeed and thanks for the contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access. I take it you've seen we have a track section?


----------



## L33byt (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi John,

Thank you so much - That was exceptionally quick.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------

